# What are the best thermogenic fat burning foods for burning off body fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What are the best thermogenic fat burning foods for burning off body fat? Answer:That depends on your definition of a “fat burning food.” When you say “thermogenic,”many people instantly think of supplements or exotic herbs, hot spices or foods likecayenne, chili pepper, mustard, cider vinegar, guarana, green tea, etc., which “magically”ramp up your metabolism and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

